# Highest MIPS - screenshots of 7-zip built-in benchmark



## Sanmayce

The idea of this thread is to present enough stats for drawing a solid picture of what affects (mostly) the results across different systems.
The word 'highest' covers two departments - the 'absolute' highest score and the highest within a specific computer. Thus one will be able to decide for himself what e.g. RAM to buy and to avoid overkill scenarios. Besides, it is ignorant to not know how one machine fares in such a must-have bench. Imagine entering a show or shop and seeing some super-duper flashy and fancy new rig, do I need to listen to some professional fool's narrative or just ask for 7-zip stats. If one knows enough about this bench he even could guess what is inside, right on.
Another aspect is gathering all the CPU-RAM subsystems results under one roof while in parallel giving the specs of the machine used, not as most sites on Internet showing graphs/charts and missing the internal/vital stuff as RAM settings/vendor, CPU and cache frequencies, motherboard and other important need-to-know background.

Personally, I find hurtful and shameful to not know how e.g. the RAM latency, the cache sizes, the cache speeds, the frequencies of cores and so on dictate the performance.
Details matter, as the saying goes "The devil is in the details", words of wisdom.

I hope OCN members to contribute in gathering enough screenshots showing CPU-Z (two screens), AIDA64 (if possible) and other descriptive info about the system used.

Thanks to @DStealth, one good example is this:



And the current highest score comes here thanks to @Jpmboy ([email protected] ram at 4000c16):



My wish is when one needs to compare different machines this thread to serve as a "baseline" repository.









Also, the awesome *AMD Threadripper* is thrashed in this important bench with a margin, 360MB/s, wanna see its redemption, someone please overclock, tweak and what not but deliver more than *1,286,408 KB/s*.


----------



## Jpmboy

if you want help with how to set up a google sheet for your op (*like this*) give me a PM.


----------



## Sanmayce

Thanks for the suggestion, very good scheme, indeed. Allow me to steal from your style, here is my view how to post (CSV style), properly:

OCN username, CPU, CPU frequency NOMINAL, CPU frequency OC, motherboard, RAM frequency NOMINAL, RAM frequency OC, RAM CAS latency (CL), RAM CR (Command Rate), RAM size, RAM Channels, Decompression MIPS

So, for my humble laptop 'Compressionette':

Sanmayce, Core i5 7200U, 2500MHz, 2712MHz, Lenovo ideapad 310-15IKB, 2133MHz, 2133MHz, 15, 2T, 2x4GB, 2, 9056



@Jpmboy Feel free to post whatever way you want, very glad you dig benchmarking in a useful way







I like your rosters/sheets, please apply them here!

A nifty thing is to gather highest MIPS on a particular architecture, thus when we have, say, 4 results on different machines, we could compare them.
Hee-hee, my result gives the bottomline baseline with:

Compression MIPS: 9832 or 8,611 KB/s
Decompression MIPS: 9056 or 101,757 KB/s


----------



## Diablosbud

So I ran 10 passes of this on my R5 1600 3.875 GHz with 3200 MHz C14 RAM. Here's the result:


----------



## Sanmayce

Thanks _Diablosbud_.
Simplified roster is easier to maintain.

Code:



Code:


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU            | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114481             |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K  | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49426              |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600   | 12      | 3.875 GHz        | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36784              |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U  | 4       | 2712MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9056               |
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tamalero

Here you go!

With crappy 3000CL15 Corsair Domminator Platinum with Hynix-M modules.

O'ced to 3.925Ghz.

Note that my scores could be a bit bigger as I had a ton of tabs open both on firefox AND chrome (dual screens)


----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you Tamalero, very useful and informative!


Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114481             |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 3.9GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 92922              |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K      | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49426              |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600       | 12      | 3.875 GHz        | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36784              |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U      | 4       | 2712MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9056               |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Since your utilization is 3094%, you are right, those open tabs undermine the score, maybe by 80-90% - or one thread. Love Threadripper, despite it being thrashed in Compression Department by 113234 KB/s / 56882KB/s = 1.99 or 2x ?! This is quite bad since Threadripper with its 512KB L2 per core should thrash 'em all in compression speed.

In my opinion the highest values (among all passes) should be used as "Result[ant]", sadly Igor uses as "Result" the value obtained in the first pass/run - which serves no purpose when the highest is sought. For me, it is necessary to manually write down the best score between runs - unacceptable. Anyway, it is what it is. Tamalero, as a side note, noticed your uncached RAM latency is 99ns - probably this is the reason for relatively low score when comparing to the Jpmboy's superscore.


----------



## gupsterg

Sanmayce said:


> Tamalero, as a side note, noticed your uncached RAM latency is 99ns - probably this is the reason for relatively low score when comparing to the Jpmboy's superscore.


Jpmboy has 4 extra threads and higher clock.

Due to "make up" of Threadripper using memory mode Distributed or Local can make difference in some test cases.

Distributed mode 7-Zip link, AIDA64 link.

Local mode 7-Zip link, AIDA64 link.


----------



## Sanmayce

Many thanks gupsterg, didn't know of existence of these modes.

At once the difference is seen:
In Distributed mode, RAM latency is 88ns which directly affects compression rate - 61239 KB/s
In Local mode, RAM latency is 66ns which directly affects compression rate - 51026 KB/s

How come? The greater latency yielded 10MB/s more speed?!
Excuse my dumb question, but at what frequency your Threadripper was overclocked in the test? CPU-Z shows some non-turbo one?

Hate that cannot rep up Tamalero and gupsterg!



Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114481             |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | ?GHz             | 3200MHz          | 14       | 94081              |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 3.9GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 92922              |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K      | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49426              |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600       | 12      | 3.875 GHz        | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36784              |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U      | 4       | 2712MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9056               |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oh, just saw those modes explained, these articles explain the "controversy":
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/amd-ryzen-threadripper-1950x-cpu,review-33976-2.html
https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Proce...0X-Review/NUMA-and-UMA-memory-locality-concer


















As far as I understand, the rest 2/4 CCXes (core complex) are cut off and stall:
- "The memory latency between the four cores on each CCX was around 40ns, while the latency between any two cores on opposing CCXs was near 140ns."
- "What is most important to understand is that there are four distinct levels of latency on the Threadripper CPU: per-core, per-CCX, per-die, and cross-die. When running at DDR4 2400 MHz memory speeds (which directly relates to the speed of the Infinity Fabric), the memory latency for threads sharing the same core is ~21ns and for threads on the same CCX about ~48ns. When we cross from a CCX to another CCX on the same physical die, latency jumps to ~143ns, identical to what we measured on the Ryzen 7/5/3 family of CPUs. However, once memory accesses need to cross from one die to the next, latency jumps to over 250ns."



















Simply, by looking at graph below, we can see that using more than 16 threads (cross-die) on Threadripper (as our case which enforces 32 threads) we are penalized by some 100ns, nasty. 










"Remember, each Zeppelin die has its own memory and PCIe controllers. That means that if a workload executing on a die needs to access data resident in the memory of the other die (remote memory), it has to traverse a much larger gap. This introduces a level of latency we haven't seen from previous Ryzen models, and its effect on gaming performance is profound. The impact isn't as severe with most professional workloads, but some do suffer. "


----------



## Tamalero

Sanmayce said:


> Thank you Tamalero, very useful and informative!
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> | OCN username | CPU                | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> | Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114481             |
> | Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 3.9GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 92922              |
> | DStealth     | Core i7 8700K      | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49426              |
> | Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600       | 12      | 3.875 GHz        | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36784              |
> | Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U      | 4       | 2712MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9056               |
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Since your utilization is 3094%, you are right, those open tabs undermine the score, maybe by 80-90% - or one thread. Love Threadripper, despite it being thrashed in Compression Department by 113234 KB/s / 56882KB/s = 1.99 or 2x ?! This is quite bad since Threadripper with its 512KB L2 per core should thrash 'em all in compression speed.
> 
> In my opinion the highest values (among all passes) should be used as "Result[ant]", sadly Igor uses as "Result" the value obtained in the first pass/run - which serves no purpose when the highest is sought. For me, it is necessary to manually write down the best score between runs - unacceptable. Anyway, it is what it is. Tamalero, as a side note, noticed your uncached RAM latency is 99ns - probably this is the reason for relatively low score when comparing to the Jpmboy's superscore.


Here is my score with only basic background aps running (antivirus, firewall)

The highest MIPS before settling was around 89,500 in the compress test and around 110,000 on the decompress.

Also, forgot to say.. I'm in creator's mode (Distributed).


----------



## Sanmayce

Thanks, it is much better.
Utilization now is 3160%, as it should.



Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114481             |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 3.9GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 99717              |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | ?GHz             | 3200MHz          | 14       | 94081              |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K      | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49426              |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600       | 12      | 3.875 GHz        | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36784              |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U      | 4       | 2712MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9056               |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gupsterg

Sanmayce yes you have the info now on TR  . I was at 3.95GHz, AIDA64 screenie shows this  .

This is your thread/results gathering  , so how you wish to do is your choice  . I believe you are using the Current reading from Decompressing of Rating in MIPS. I can stop benchmark at differing time in a run to show an improved result for same settings. I think the Resulting fields are more representative of true performance for setup. See below screenies on same settings, without reposting, etc.


----------



## Sanmayce

_>I was at 3.95GHz, AIDA64 screenie shows this ._

My bad, sometimes (too often recently) tunnel vision is my mode, stupid.

_>This is your thread/results gathering , so how you wish to do is your choice ._

I don't feel that way, always open for new suggestions/layouts/approaches. Did choose Decompression MIPS as a mastermetric because of nearly full utilization of all the threads, not so with Compression, yet, the latter is even more important/indicative for power of one CPU-RAM subsystem. So, both are to be used in the future.

_>I believe you are using the Current reading from Decompressing of Rating in MIPS. _

Yes, but if 'Current' is lower than 'Result' then the bigger enters the roster.

_>I can stop benchmark at differing time in a run to show an improved result for same settings. I think the Resulting fields are more representative of true performance for setup._

I would write to Igor to consider printing more stable stats, as:
- Initial (non-warmt) i.e. 1st pass stats;
- Average (all the runs summed and divided by their number);
- Top stats - the highest value of all runs.

The third one, to me, is absolutely a must-have.
However, the "legacy" is a heavy burden and my guess is no one will be gladdened to rehash all the gathered data, except me.



Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114481             |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100067             |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 3.9GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 99717              |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K      | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49426              |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600       | 12      | 3.875 GHz        | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36784              |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U      | 4       | 2712MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9056               |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wanna address few more moments:

I always compare Decompression stats instead of Compression, the utilization of the former is nearly the number of threads x 100%, to draw conclusions it should be that way.
As Igor stated in his homepage, he tried to run more threads in 7-zip compression (than the actually available) in order to saturate the load.
So, compression stats are not that indicative! Yet, very important.

The screenshot with the 100067 MIPS is achieved at 3078% utilization (with 120/1772 Processes/Threads), room for betterment, on top of that in order to reach for highest output the benchmark should be run as:
- Administrator;
- In Realtime priority.
My point, we as users, still don't have a stable one-stop-shop reporter of [de]compression performance.


----------



## Tamalero

For testing purposes just tried the same bench a few times at 4Ghz.
I guess there isnt that much of a difference. I believe the RAM affects the scores a lot too.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=71825&thumb=1


----------



## Sanmayce

Thanks, you are right, RAM settings matter a lot, yet, the huge discrepancy 113234KB/s (Core i9 7980XE) vs 60,145KB/s (Threadripper 1950X) still puzzles me.



Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114481             |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100579             |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100067             |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K      | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49426              |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600       | 12      | 3.875 GHz        | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36784              |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U      | 4       | 2712MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9056               |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, the delta is too big: 96829 MIPS (at first run) versus 100579 MIPS (at 8th run). Those MIPS (million instructions per second) should be more stable. In essence, IPC is what mostly matters. Don't know why, but I cannot find any benchmark reporting IPC during heavy IMCs (Internal Memory ControllerS) loads, meaning bombardment of RAM with random 256bit reads (mostly uncached), hope 'Freaky Dreamer' package proves useful in tweaking 32-threaded CPUs with RAM various settings:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/21-b...-ipc-instructions-per-clock.html#post26663593

Regardless of different frequencies/steppings at which cores operate we need a stable mastermetric, namely, Instructions-Per-Clock.


----------



## DooRules

4.5 on chip, ram @ 4000, C16


----------



## Sanmayce

Nice, thank you DooRules, your machine rules, indeed!








The cute RED superpig (a popular Chinese mascot) has its ear pulled, reminds me of AMD's supercpu - lovely but thrashed.



Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119726             |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114481             |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100579             |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100067             |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K      | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49426              |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600       | 12      | 3.875 GHz        | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36784              |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U      | 4       | 2712MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9056               |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

However, comparing your Compression MIPS to Jpmboy's, it is second:
113234 KB/s (Core i9 7980XE) 
-
109318 KB/s (Core i9 7980XE) 
4MB/s
The access time to uncached RAM is roughly 2x smaller when compared to Threadripper, hence (AFAIU) the nearly 2x better Compression rates:
"Compression speed strongly depends from memory (RAM) latency, Data Cache size/speed and TLB. Out-of-Order execution feature of CPU is also important for that test."
Source: http://www.7-cpu.com/

My dissatisfaction from 7-zip fluctuations stands, your two machines cannot be "rated" in definite way. The whole point of [de]compression stats is to "catch" all those tweaks/settings of CPU-RAM subsystem - to see their affects, 7-zip is good but not enough.


----------



## DooRules

was playing around with something else @ 4,7, gave this a shot


----------



## Sanmayce

Many thanks, very interesting.

The first thing that caught my attention was the jump in AIDA's brutally fast L1 cache bandwidth getting even more brutal:
from 4972 GB/s (@4500MHz) to 5188 GB/s (@4700MHz)

The second thing was the nearly maximum utilization during your Decompression - 3588% - only 12% below the 36x100% limit! Such results I call MUTSI, that is, really indicative!



Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125571             |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119726             |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114481             |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100579             |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100067             |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K      | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49426              |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600       | 12      | 3.875 GHz        | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36784              |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U      | 4       | 2712MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9056               |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Very glad that you shared these very informative shots.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Intel Core i5 [email protected]
G.Skill Trident Z RGB Kit 16GB DDR4-3200 CL14
MSI Z370M Mortar


----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you RealSteelH6,
it's good to add this CPU-RAM configuration, I myself want to run similar build but with i3-8100 and 64GB.



Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125571             |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119726             |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114481             |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100579             |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100067             |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K      | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49426              |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K      | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47152              |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600       | 12      | 3.875 GHz        | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36784              |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U      | 4       | 2712MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9056               |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It surprises me to see i5 8600K and i7 8700K so close in decompression.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Sanmayce said:


> It surprises me to see i5 8600K and i7 8700K so close in decompression.


I'm also surprised, it almost looks like that HT has zero benefits there and the score just is lower because of the slower clock speed.


----------



## Sanmayce

As far as I understand those additional 6 threads should have delivered ... something, perhaps the 32MB dictionary is the reason, most of the RAM accesses are outside the LLC (last level cache) i.e. non-cached which stalls the process.
In the i7-8700K the memory usage is 2648MB whereas in your case 1324MB, maybe the 6 virtual threads are accessing RAM without cache help.

By the way, I wrote to Igor asking him to consider adding third value, namely, MAX of the runs, to no avail:
https://sourceforge.net/p/sevenzip/discussion/45797/thread/19d2b845/


----------



## Blameless

The 8600K was benched with 18.05, which is way faster at decompression than 16.04. Everyone needs to be on the same version for the comparison to be relevant.

Number of threads also changes how memory is used because 7-Zip's bench is essentially spawning another test, using it's own dictionary allocation, with each thread.


----------



## CJMitsuki

Here are my numbers but this is with an early segfault bugged R7 that is getting sent to AMD today so Im sure there were segfaults during the benchmark. Ill be installing my 2700x and submit that later tonight after the benchmark and of course dealing with my memory timings on the new CPU.


----------



## Blameless

Just ran the bench on my primary signature system with both 16.04 and 18.05 to illustrate the differential:

16.04









18.05


----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you CJMitsuki,
looking forward for your Ryzen 2700X results.



Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125571 (v.16.04)   |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119726 (v.16.04)   |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114481 (v.16.04)   |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100579 (v.16.04)   |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100067 (v.16.04)   |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K      | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51235 (v.18.05)    |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K      | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49426 (v.16.04)    |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K      | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47152 (v.18.05)    |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K      | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38268 (v.16.04)    |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600       | 12      | 3.875 GHz        | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36784 (v.16.04)    |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U      | 4       | 2712MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9056 (v.16.04)     |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Many thanks Blameless, didn't notice neither the version difference nor that Igor did make major improvements, for so long the 7-zip decompression stayed the same.


----------



## cssorkinman

For what it's worth - daily clocks.


----------



## Sanmayce

Thanks cssorkinman, a must-have your result is.



Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125571 (v.16.04)   |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119726 (v.16.04)   |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE     | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114481 (v.16.04)   |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100579 (v.16.04)   |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100067 (v.16.04)   |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X      | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81761 (v.18.05)    |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K      | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51235 (v.18.05)    |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K      | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49426 (v.16.04)    |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K      | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47152 (v.18.05)    |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K      | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38268 (v.16.04)    |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600       | 12      | 3.875 GHz        | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36784 (v.16.04)    |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U      | 4       | 2712MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9056 (v.16.04)     |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Blameless

4.41GHz Westmere with 7-zip 18.05:


----------



## Sanmayce

Xeonish CPU-RAM subsystems are very interesting to be seen how perform with their more memory channels, thought that these three channels would boost rates...



Code:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)  |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)  |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)  |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)  |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)  |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)   |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)   |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)   |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875 GHz        | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)   |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)   |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Blameless

Westmere is quite old at this point and it's memory controller is generally slower than modern dual-channel ones. L3 bandwidth is also low as only one core can use the ring bus at a time. Beyond the memory/cache changes, it's just an older/narrower execution core that lacks modern instruction sets.

Still, no slouch considering the architecture is nearly a decade old at this point.


----------



## cssorkinman

Vishera , daily clocks.


----------



## Sanmayce

Code:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)  |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)  |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)  |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)  |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)  |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)   |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)   |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)   |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)   |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875 GHz        | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)   |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)   |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks cssorkinman, Vishera actually performs quite decently, on par with Core i5 8600K, didn't expect this parity.


----------



## RealSteelH6

My old notebook:

Core i7 [email protected]
16GB [email protected] CL11


----------



## Sanmayce

Code:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)  |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)  |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)  |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)  |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)  |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)   |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)   |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)   |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)   |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)   |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)   |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)   |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks RealSteelH6, it is good (or rather bad) to know that your old laptop is twice as fast than my new, grmbl.


----------



## cssorkinman

2600k daily clock


----------



## Sanmayce

This result was a must-have, 2600K being so successful.


Code:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)  |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)  |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)  |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)  |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)  |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)   |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)   |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)   |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)   |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)   |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)   |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)   |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)   |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cssorkinman

3770k 4.1ghz


----------



## Sanmayce

I appreciate your submissions, that's the goal - to have an one-stop-roster.



Code:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)  |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)  |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)  |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)  |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)  |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)   |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)   |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)   |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)   |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)   |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)   |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)   |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)   |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)   |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guess, this Command Rate 2T sinks 3770k below 2600K, stability aside I reckon 1T vs 2T has a significant impact in all compressors with big windows.


----------



## cssorkinman

I tried the 3770k again with the same settings except for command rate 1 T - That raised the decompression scores by about 400. 

The Ivy did better at compression than my Sandy. 

Different ram in each machine - G-skill ripjaws in the sandy , hyper x beasts in the ivy. I might play around with them a bit to see what the deal was.


----------



## Sanmayce

I looked again closely to your 2600K and 3770K screenshots, still have no idea what causes this controversy!

Compression Rate:
2600K is slower (as expected) than 3770K

Decompression Rate:
CONTROVERSY

Total Rating:
2600K is slower (as expected) than 3770K


Those 400 MIPS are minuscule when compared to the 3000+MIPS, hm...


----------



## Clukos

2700x:


----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you Clukos, wanted to see 2nd gen Ryzen in this test, but what your RAM is and is it dual channel?



Code:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)  |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)  |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)  |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)  |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)  |
| Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)   |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)   |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)   |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)   |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)   |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)   |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)   |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)   |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)   |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)   |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)   |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Looking at the cssorkinman's Ryzen 7 1800X result, not impressed with 2700x... unless your RAM is way worse than his 3200MHz.


----------



## Clukos

3466CL14, it's in the screenshot 

Edit: Also, 3% clock difference, difference in results:

Compression: 54219/42369 +28%

Decompression: 89561/81761 +9.5%

For 3% clock difference in an arch refresh I wouldn't classify that as disappointing by any means


----------



## Sanmayce

Clukos said:


> 3466CL14, it's in the screenshot


Overlooked it, this space used instead of comma, and where to find the number of channels?



Clukos said:


> Decompression: 89561/81761 +9.5%


10% is good indeed but don't forget your CPU&RAM clocks are higher...


----------



## Clukos

Sanmayce said:


> Overlooked it, this space used instead of comma, and where to find the number of channels?


Sorry, didn't mention that, it is 2 single rank dimms in dual channel.


----------



## Sanmayce

Agreed, 9.5%-3%=...

Roughly speaking, and CPUwise only, the gain is (1.30-1.22)/1.22*100=6.5%

89561/(16*4300)=1.3017587209302325581395348837209
81761/(16*4172)=1.2248471955896452540747842761266

Million-Instructions-PER-SECOND / "Clocks"-PER-SECOND = Million-Instructions/"Clocks" = Million-Instructions-PER-"Clocks"


----------



## cssorkinman

Latest windows 10 update gave the 1800X a slight bump.


----------



## Sanmayce

Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied


----------



## NickF

Hello Sirs,

Ryzen 1700 @ 3.8 with GSkill FlareX 3200 with XMP profile.


----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you NickF.


Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF        | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied


----------



## inedenimadam

This is a mild OC. I haven't had the time to tweak it to the ^N after updating my BIOS. Honestly, I dont know if I will either. The few more mhz and better timings I can pump out dont make enough of a difference with how I use the machine to make it worth the several days of stress testing, blue screens, and reboots. 


6800k, 42x core, 32x cache, 32GB 3200 16-18-18-1T


----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you inedenimadam.



Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| inedenimadam | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF        | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied

Falltime is coming, that is the release date Q3 of Threadripper 2, wonder whether the AMD claims of improved Integrated-Memory-Controller will render the roster ... history


----------



## Sanmayce

I asked Igor for the second time to consider adding a third line in the GUI - *Highest MIPS*.
https://sourceforge.net/p/sevenzip/discussion/45797/thread/19d2b845/

When a new machine is to be tested/benchmarked, my wish is 7-zip to be able to choose the MAX of all the results and this value to serve as ... *Highest MIPS* ;P


----------



## Barefooter

I've never run this benchmark before.

Here's my aging i7-4790k at 4.8 GHz with 32 GB of DDR3 2400












.


----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you Barefooter, it's good the roster to have a desktop Haswell.



Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| inedenimadam | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF        | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter   | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sanmayce

Threadripper 2990WX decompression rates are awesome, but compression SUCKS?

https://youtu.be/QI9sMfWmCsk?t=737


----------



## buser

Here is my 7980XE overclocked to 4.2Ghz benchmark. This is maxed out 128GB kingston XMP RAM running on all NVMe drives. I mostly came here cause I was interested in how the AMD 2990WX stack up in real-life scenarios. Primarily AMD owners who have similar hardware comparisons that would compare 36 with 64 threads in say room temperature.


----------



## rdr09

Ryzen 7 2700, 16 Threads, 3200 MHz core, 2400 MHz RAM, 16GB. Thanks.


----------



## Sanmayce

Thanks, Threadripper 2990WX isn't what I expected, however pricewise it trumps brutally the Intel abominative pricing.



Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| buser        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400MHz          | 16       | 66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| inedenimadam | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF        | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter   | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rdr09

Ryzen 7 2700, 16 Threads, 3900 MHz core, 3200 MHz RAM, 16GB.


----------



## Sanmayce

Thanks.



Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| buser        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400MHz          | 16       | 66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| inedenimadam | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF        | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter   | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Current pricetags at newegg:

$1,879 for Intel Core i9-7980XE Skylake X 18-Core 

$279 for AMD RYZEN 7 2700 8-Core 

Don't know exactly but $1600 are additional 128GB in form of 2 kits of Kingston Predator Memory Black - 64gb Kit (4x16gb) - Ddr4 3000mhz Intel Xmp Cl15

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...gb_kingston_4x16gb-_-9SIA00Y8021124-_-Product


----------



## CJMitsuki

I know im not going to be able to compete with the i9 and TR but heres my little 2700x. Pay no attn to the horrid Aida64 numbers as I havent ran 105bclk before and didnt have optimum timings for the ram frequency. Its a 2700x 8/16 running 4.5ghz on AIO cooling. Memory is running at 3570mhz CL14, timings are in the screenshot. I could maybe get to 100k if I spent some time on it but not positive. I run this cpu daily at 4.4ghz on PState OC or 4.45ghz on my XFR/PBO bclk OC setup depending on if i need more single core performance or more multicore and lower memory latencies. Cant wait for 2nd gen to see how Ryzen progresses and helps drive competition in processor technology. Amazing time as we are going to see processors growing by leaps and bounds for many years to come.


----------



## Sanmayce

Thanks, CJMitsuki.

Your AIDA64 screenshot is very informative, didn't know those 512KB L2 can be read at 1TB/s, cool.



Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| buser        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| CJMitsuki    | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568MHz          | 14       | 96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400MHz          | 16       | 66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| inedenimadam | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF        | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter   | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DRAM Obsessor, nifty title you got, playing with Prof. Henry Hu's 'obsessify', another variant would be 'obsessifier', has the ring of purify/purifier.
Additionally, 'obsessification' validates the superb ... DRAM Obsessificator 

_"...
(related forms: adj. obsessed, v. obsess, archaic obsessify, obsessification)
(not to be confused with addiction)"_
https://sites.google.com/site/capsaicinmoreinterestingthings/vocabulary


----------



## Sanmayce

What! Is the dual-channel system with 9900K really so behind?
Can somebody test it properly on quad-channeled system? EDIT: Hee-hee, dummy me, missed the specs, it supports dual channel only:
https://ark.intel.com/products/186605/Intel-Core-i9-9900K-Processor-16M-Cache-up-to-5-00-GHz-

https://www.techspot.com/review/1730-intel-core-i9-9900k-core-i7-9700k/
https://www.techspot.com/review/1730-intel-core-i9-9900k-core-i7-9700k/page2.html


----------



## rdr09

Ryzen 7 2700, 16 Threads, 4000 MHz core, 3466 MHz RAM, 16GB.


----------



## Sanmayce

Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| buser        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| CJMitsuki    | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568MHz          | 14       | 96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466MHz          | 14       | 84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400MHz          | 16       | 66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| inedenimadam | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF        | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter   | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

rdr09, is your current setup stable enough to endure prime95?

Also, can someone share i5-8300H stats, Lenovo Legion Y530 caught my eye:


----------



## rdr09

[/QUOTE]

rdr09, is your current setup stable enough to endure prime95?


[/QUOTE]

No, have not run prime on this system at all. Planning on replacing the motherboard soon. System is used at stock to take advantage of the boost and ram is normally set at 3133 MHz due to high ambient. Will have to re-configure fan arrangement of the case.


----------



## RealSteelH6

New PC (disabled PBO and core boost)

AMD Ryzen [email protected]
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 32GB DDR4-3000 CL15-16-16
MSI X470 Gaming Plus Max


----------



## Sanmayce

Thanks, it is kinda disheartening seeing the line before your latest result - Ryzen 7 2700X being faster, grr.


Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| buser        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| CJMitsuki    | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568MHz          | 14       | 96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466MHz          | 14       | 84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400MHz          | 16       | 66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| inedenimadam | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF        | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter   | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RealSteelH6

I'm totally fine with that since I'm using low specced RAM and didn't even used PBO.


----------



## crakej

Here's mine - PBO enabled through PE3. Max ACB about 4.2GHz. Not the best tuned mem profile, so could be better, but not bad for an auto OC.

Ryzen 9 3900X, 24 Threads, 4.2GHz ACB, Patriot Viper Steel 4400 @ 3733MTs CL14 RAM, 2x8GB.

Image below corrected as used 32bit ver of 7zip in error originally.


----------



## Sanmayce

Thanks, but if you see the 1st post we run here 32MB dictionary (to stress more RAM).

I had high hopes for those 64MB L3 cache, what happened, decompression is mostly RAM stressing - it should beat 2700X, EZ. Don't get it.

To add to this confusion, your system overpowered Threadripper 1950X's Compression MIPS  24 vs 32 threads, go figure, so please run 32MB dictionary as well to see whether Threadripper is a thing of the past.


----------



## crakej

Sanmayce said:


> Thanks, but if you see the 1st post we run here 32MB dictionary (to stress more RAM).
> 
> I had high hopes for those 64MB L3 cache, what happened, decompression is mostly RAM stressing - it should beat 2700X, EZ. Don't get it.
> 
> To add to this confusion, your system overpowered Threadripper 1950X's Compression MIPS  24 vs 32 threads, go figure, so please run 32MB dictionary as well to see whether Threadripper is a thing of the past.


Sorry - completely missed that - will re-run test for you!

Edit: I can't select 32MB - I get this error...

Edit1: Duh! I had 32 bit ver - just redoing tests.


----------



## crakej

I think this is what we wanted to see!


----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you, very strong results indeed!


Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| buser        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)    |
| crakej       | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4.6GHz           | 3733MHz          | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| CJMitsuki    | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568MHz          | 14       | 96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466MHz          | 14       | 84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400MHz          | 16       | 66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| inedenimadam | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF        | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter   | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sadly, Igor Pavlov didn't implement the suggestion to report MAX MIPS along with CURRENT MIPS and FIRST-RUN MIPS:
https://sourceforge.net/p/sevenzip/discussion/45797/thread/19d2b845/


----------



## crakej

Sanmayce said:


> Thank you, very strong results indeed!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> | OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> | buser        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)    |
> | crakej       | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4.6GHz           | 3733MHz          | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)    |
> | DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
> | DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
> | Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
> | Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
> | gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
> | CJMitsuki    | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568MHz          | 14       | 96,474 (v.18.05)     |
> | RealSteelH6  | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 92,880 (v.19.00)     |
> | Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
> | rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466MHz          | 14       | 84,054 (v.18.05)     |
> | cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
> | cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
> | rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 79,158 (v.18.05)     |
> | rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400MHz          | 16       | 66,483 (v.18.05)     |
> | inedenimadam | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
> | Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
> | DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
> | NickF        | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
> | RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
> | Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
> | cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
> | Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
> | Barefooter   | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
> | Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
> | cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
> | cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
> | RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
> | Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
> | Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, Igor Pavlov didn't implement the suggestion to report MAX MIPS along with CURRENT MIPS and FIRST-RUN MIPS:
> https://sourceforge.net/p/sevenzip/discussion/45797/thread/19d2b845/


I knew something had to be wrong! Very pleased to have displaced all those intels and Threadrippers. Sweet 

Lets hope Igor takes up your suggestion - it makes perfect sense.


----------



## braincracking

I'll join in the fun:


----------



## crakej

Wanted to see what happens with higher speed memory profile on my 3900X...

PBO enabled through PE3. Max ACB about 4.2GHz.

Ryzen 9 3900X, 24 Threads, 4.2GHz ACB, Patriot Viper Steel 4400CL19 @ 4466MTs CL18 CR2, 2x8GB.

I can run higher, but not stabilized any of those profiles currently. Very interesting to see the improvement, even at CL18, CR2!


----------



## crakej

braincracking said:


> I'll join in the fun:


Interesting! You managed to score better than me with slower memory! How does that work out? Do you have an CPU OC?

Great score though!


----------



## Sanmayce

Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| buser        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)    |
| crakej       | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466MHz          | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)    |
| braincracking| Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532MHz          | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)    |
| crakej       | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4.6GHz           | 3733MHz          | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| CJMitsuki    | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568MHz          | 14       | 96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466MHz          | 14       | 84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400MHz          | 16       | 66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| inedenimadam | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF        | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter   | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

>Very pleased to have displaced all those intels and Threadrippers. Sweet 

Sweet indeed, imagine for a moment those hundreds of dollars spent in overpricing, how much more other components one could buy - ROBBERISM in action.

>Lets hope Igor takes up your suggestion - it makes perfect sense. 

Nah, Igor Pavlov is quite aware of what I suggested, not implementing on the spot (the add-on is FEW LINES of code) tells me he is reluctant to do so, don't know why.
To me, currently his benchmark is not refined and has some major flaws as this MAX MIPS missing, grmbl.
Won't give feedback to him again.

>Wanted to see what happens with higher speed memory profile on my 3900X...

CRAZY GOOD!

Many thanks crakej,
your attempt is so informative and proves the statements "Decompression is mainly RAM stressing (and the whole cache hierarchy)", you nailed it.

@braincracking

Thank you man, so glad you also shared your superb "digits".

Both your results enriched the roster nicely.


----------



## braincracking

No idea, I have PBO on and am running it under water. For the memory its an odd multiplier cause I could just not reach 3600 stable. One thing that comes to my mind, did you set IF 1:1 with the memory? That makes a difference.



crakej said:


> Interesting! You managed to score better than me with slower memory! How does that work out? Do you have an CPU OC?
> 
> Great score though!


----------



## crakej

Sanmayce said:


> >Very pleased to have displaced all those intels and Threadrippers. Sweet
> 
> Sweet indeed, imagine for a moment those hundreds of dollars spent in overpricing, how much more other components one could buy - ROBBERISM in action.
> 
> >Lets hope Igor takes up your suggestion - it makes perfect sense.
> 
> Nah, Igor Pavlov is quite aware of what I suggested, not implementing on the spot (the add-on is FEW LINES of code) tells me he is reluctant to do so, don't know why.
> To me, currently his benchmark is not refined and has some major flaws as this MAX MIPS missing, grmbl.
> Won't give feedback to him again.
> 
> >Wanted to see what happens with higher speed memory profile on my 3900X...
> 
> CRAZY GOOD!
> 
> Many thanks crakej,
> your attempt is so informative and proves the statements "Decompression is mainly RAM stressing (and the whole cache hierarchy)", you nailed it.
> 
> @braincracking
> 
> Thank you man, so glad you also shared your superb "digits".
> 
> Both your results enriched the roster nicely.


And we are VERY happy to oblige by knocking them out! It's an interesting benchmark - MIPS used to be quite easy in the 8/16 bit days with simpler instructions sets which took one clock cycle or more to execute. It's interesting that Igor is using compression as an indicator of MIPs. With a sub-section of instructions its much easier on modern CPUs to compare across different hardware. Like you say, it's definitely using memory and cache, making it a brilliant gen purpose test which gives a reasonable indication of the system performance.

Of course I'm always working on improving things - it's early days yet for this CPU - I think I can squeeze much more out of it and my memory. Will update here when I make any improvements! 
@braincracking yes, 1:1 @ 3733. Any higher than that, I have to leave IF @ 1866 which is highest it goes on my CPU.


----------



## Sanmayce

crakej said:


> ... It's interesting that Igor is using compression as an indicator of MIPs. With a sub-section of instructions its much easier on modern CPUs to compare across different hardware. Like you say, it's definitely using memory and cache, making it a brilliant gen purpose test which gives a reasonable indication of the system performance...


Hm, regarding a benchmark reporting Instructions-Per-Second, false humbleness aside, no one made more EXACT reporter than my 'Freaky_Dreamer' benchmark:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-...-ipc-instructions-per-clock.html#post26663593

If you read 1st post in that thread, you can see the branchless decompression loop - this I call BRILLIANT, because no conditional jumps are made, thus exact number of instructions can be reported not as 7zip's approximate FLUCTUATING reports.

By the way I intend to start a new thread which will feature the BEST open-source [de]compressor - Zstd, Yann's work amazes. Maybe after some hours.


----------



## Tamalero

And here I was about to update my numbers lol..


----------



## Sanmayce

@Tamalero

Sweet!


Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      | 4.3GHz           | 3600MHz          | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)    |
| buser        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)    |
| crakej       | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466MHz          | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)    |
| braincracking| Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532MHz          | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)    |
| crakej       | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4.6GHz           | 3733MHz          | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| CJMitsuki    | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568MHz          | 14       | 96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466MHz          | 14       | 84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400MHz          | 16       | 66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| inedenimadam | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF        | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter   | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tcclaviger

I did a thing, PB+Bclk+Ram Tweaking:


----------



## Barefooter

Here is my i9 7900x at my every day x48 profile. 20 threads - RAM 3200 - CL 14 - 104,005 MIPS


----------



## Redwoodz

FX [email protected] 4.7MHz DDR3 2400CL10
Don't have AIDA key but ran the trial.
Compression 37,206
Decompression 43,108


----------



## BlackScout

I hope the version isn't an issue 









(Extreme laziness with the AIDA benchmark xD)
Blurred the S/N, oops.


----------



## Dziarson

I think this is better way


----------



## Sanmayce

@BlackScout @Dziarson
Thank you both, will post the new roster with your results ... after some 40 hours - wanna include the laptopish AMD 4800H 8cores/16threads, as well.
By the way, I have never seen main RAM latency this good - under 56ns - very nice indeed.

Here we go...












Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      | 4.3GHz           | 3600MHz          | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)    |
| buser        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)    |
| crakej       | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466MHz          | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)    |
| braincracking| Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532MHz          | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)    |
| crakej       | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4.6GHz           | 3733MHz          | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| CJMitsuki    | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568MHz          | 14       | 96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson     | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000MHz          | 14       | 89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466MHz          | 14       | 84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce     | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 22(CR1)  | 83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400MHz          | 16       | 66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| BlackScout   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.998GHz         | 3200MHz          | 16       | 61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF        | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter   | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied

Sadly, Igor Pavlov didn't implement the suggestion to report MAX MIPS along with CURRENT MIPS and FIRST-RUN MIPS:


https://sourceforge.net/p/sevenzip/discussion/45797/thread/19d2b845/



To summarize, the experience, the MIPS report is not as it should - the fluctuations are nasty, in latest benchmark with the AMD 4800H they were between 79,??? up to 90,??? - no idea why Igor is still not fixing it, few lines of code the fix is.


----------



## Luggage




----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you @Luggage, mutsi machine, for the first time I see 53ns RAM latency.



Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      | 4.3GHz           | 3600MHz          | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)    |
| buser        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)    |
| crakej       | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466MHz          | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)    |
| braincracking| Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532MHz          | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)    |
| crakej       | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4.6GHz           | 3733MHz          | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| Luggage      | Ryzen 7 5800X          | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800MHz          | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| CJMitsuki    | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568MHz          | 14       | 96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson     | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000MHz          | 14       | 89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466MHz          | 14       | 84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce     | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 22(CR1)  | 83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400MHz          | 16       | 66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| BlackScout   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.998GHz         | 3200MHz          | 16       | 61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF        | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter   | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied


----------



## 1devomer

Sanmayce said:


> Thank you @Luggage, mutsi machine, for the first time I see 53ns RAM latency.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> | OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> | Tamalero     | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      | 4.3GHz           | 3600MHz          | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)    |
> | buser        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)    |
> | crakej       | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466MHz          | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)    |
> | braincracking| Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532MHz          | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)    |
> | crakej       | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4.6GHz           | 3733MHz          | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)    |
> | DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
> | Luggage      | Ryzen 7 5800X          | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800MHz          | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)    |
> | DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
> | Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
> | Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
> | gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
> | CJMitsuki    | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568MHz          | 14       | 96,474 (v.18.05)     |
> | RealSteelH6  | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 92,880 (v.19.00)     |
> | Dziarson     | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000MHz          | 14       | 89,745 (v.19.00)     |
> | Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
> | rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466MHz          | 14       | 84,054 (v.18.05)     |
> | cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
> | Sanmayce     | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 22(CR1)  | 83,073 (v.19.00)     |
> | cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
> | rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 79,158 (v.18.05)     |
> | rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400MHz          | 16       | 66,483 (v.18.05)     |
> | BlackScout   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.998GHz         | 3200MHz          | 16       | 61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
> | inedenimadam | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
> | Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
> | DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
> | NickF        | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
> | RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
> | Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
> | cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
> | Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
> | Barefooter   | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
> | Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
> | cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
> | cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
> | RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
> | Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
> | Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Notes:
> (1) Latest Windows 10 update applied


Here is a 10600k at 5.0Ghz.


----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you @1devomer, wow, mutsi RAM latency 45ns, had no idea it existed, crazy!



Code:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      | 4.3GHz           | 3600MHz          | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)    |
| buser        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)    |
| crakej       | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466MHz          | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)    |
| braincracking| Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532MHz          | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)    |
| crakej       | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4.6GHz           | 3733MHz          | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| Luggage      | Ryzen 7 5800X          | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800MHz          | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)    |
| DooRules     | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy       | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg     | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| CJMitsuki    | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568MHz          | 14       | 96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson     | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000MHz          | 14       | 89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466MHz          | 14       | 84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce     | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 22(CR1)  | 83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman  | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| 1devomer     | i5-10600k              | 12      | 5.0GHz           | 4000MHz          | 19       | 69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
| rdr09        | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400MHz          | 16       | 66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| BlackScout   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.998GHz         | 3200MHz          | 16       | 61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth     | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF        | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless    | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter   | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud   | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman  | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6  | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce     | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

me..


----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you @kairi_zeroblade, second best result!



Code:


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username    | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      | 4.3GHz           | 3600MHz          | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)    |
| kairi_zeroblade | Ryzen 9 5900X          | 24      | 4774 MHz         | 3800MHz          | 14 (CR1) | 178,117 (v.19.00)    |
| buser           | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)    |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466MHz          | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)    |
| braincracking   | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532MHz          | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)    |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4.6GHz           | 3733MHz          | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)    |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| Luggage         | Ryzen 7 5800X          | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800MHz          | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)    |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy          | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| CJMitsuki       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568MHz          | 14       | 96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson        | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000MHz          | 14       | 89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos          | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466MHz          | 14       | 84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce        | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 22(CR1)  | 83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| 1devomer        | i5-10600k              | 12      | 5.0GHz           | 4000MHz          | 19       | 69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400MHz          | 16       | 66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| BlackScout      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.998GHz         | 3200MHz          | 16       | 61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam    | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth        | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF           | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter      | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied


----------



## Arctucas

Did not see a 9900K, so here is my 24/7.


----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you @Arctucas, where we go without Coffee Lake! For a week, I got schooled, learning that 75ns was not the best RAM latency around, but the CCRRAAZZYY 40ns!



Code:


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username    | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      | 4.3GHz           | 3600MHz          | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)    |
| kairi_zeroblade | Ryzen 9 5900X          | 24      | 4774 MHz         | 3800MHz          | 14 (CR1) | 178,117 (v.19.00)    |
| buser           | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)    |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466MHz          | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)    |
| braincracking   | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532MHz          | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)    |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4.6GHz           | 3733MHz          | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)    |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| Luggage         | Ryzen 7 5800X          | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800MHz          | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)    |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy          | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| CJMitsuki       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568MHz          | 14       | 96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson        | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000MHz          | 14       | 89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Arctucas        | i9-9900K               | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 4000MHz          | 16 (CR2) | 89,706 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos          | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466MHz          | 14       | 84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce        | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 22(CR1)  | 83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| 1devomer        | i5-10600k              | 12      | 5.0GHz           | 4000MHz          | 19       | 69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400MHz          | 16       | 66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| BlackScout      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.998GHz         | 3200MHz          | 16       | 61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam    | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth        | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF           | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter      | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied


----------



## storm-chaser

Just a baseline run this is a daily driver OC profile on my 9600KF rig.
Rebooting shortly to see how far a can turn up the wick.
I just installed a third pump because I am having flow problems through the heatkiller IV. Just a temporary fix, but hey it's going to let me get a little more flow and perhaps a couple hundred more MHz.


----------



## storm-chaser

Arctucas said:


> Did not see a 9900K, so here is my 24/7.
> 
> View attachment 2531046


How are you running under 1.2v @ 5.0GHz? All the data I've seen typically results in an average voltage of like 1.30 @ 5.0GHz for a 9900K, IIRC.


----------



## storm-chaser

Very slight gains bro


----------



## RealSteelH6

Intel i5 11400 @ 4.2GHz All core
3600MHz CL16-16-16-36 Ram


----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you @storm-chaser and @RealSteelH6



Code:


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username    | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      | 4.3GHz           | 3600MHz          | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)    |
| kairi_zeroblade | Ryzen 9 5900X          | 24      | 4774 MHz         | 3800MHz          | 14 (CR1) | 178,117 (v.19.00)    |
| buser           | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)    |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466MHz          | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)    |
| braincracking   | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532MHz          | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)    |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4.6GHz           | 3733MHz          | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)    |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.7GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)    |
| Luggage         | Ryzen 7 5800X          | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800MHz          | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)    |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)    |
| Jpmboy          | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      | 4.5GHz           | 4000MHz          | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)    |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 4.0GHz           | 3066MHz          | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)    |
| gupsterg        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95GHz          | 3200MHz          | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)    |
| CJMitsuki       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568MHz          | 14       | 96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      | 4.2GHz           | 3000MHz          | 15       | 92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson        | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000MHz          | 14       | 89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Arctucas        | i9-9900K               | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 4000MHz          | 16 (CR2) | 89,706 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos          | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467MHz          | 14       | 89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466MHz          | 14       | 84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce        | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 22 (CR1) | 83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| 1devomer        | i5-10600k              | 12      | 5.0GHz           | 4000MHz          | 19       | 69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400MHz          | 16       | 66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | i5-11400               | 12      | 4.2GHz           | 3600MHz          | 16 (CR2) | 65,205 (v.19.00)     |
| BlackScout      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.998GHz         | 3200MHz          | 16       | 61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam    | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200MHz          | 3200MHz          | 16       | 53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | i5-9600KF              | 6       | 5300 MHz         | 4421MHz          | 19 (CR2) | 52,932 (v.19.00)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth        | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552MHz          | 4000MHz          | 16       | 49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF           | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      | 3.8GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i5 8600K          | 6       | 4.6GHz           | 3200MHz          | 14       | 47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41GHz          | 2100MHz          | 10       | 46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    | 8       | 5016MHz          | 2400MHz          | 11       | 46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      | 4.3GHz           | 2666MHz          | 12       | 38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter      | Core i7-4790K          | 8       | 4.8GHz           | 2400MHz          | 10       | 37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.875GHz         | 3200MHz          | 14       | 36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 2600K          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 3770k          | 8       | 4090MHz          | 1862MHz          | 11       | 31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i7 4710HQ         | 8       | 3.50GHz          | 1600MHz          | 11       | 25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          | 4       | 3093MHz          | 2133MHz          | 15       | 9,056 (v.16.04)      |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied


----------



## storm-chaser

@DStealth 
I see you are reaching over 5.5GHz with that chip. I have a very similar 9th gen, 9600KF... Just curious what kind of cooling system you are using to enable you to reach those kinds of numbers, do you have a chiller?


----------



## RealSteelH6

My RAM seems to be memtest86 stable with 14-14-14-34 and 540 tRFC at 3600MHz without any voltage increase.


----------



## domdtxdissar

24/7 everyday memory settings, stable in everything









_edit_

Version 19


----------



## Sanmayce

> 24/7 everyday memory settings, stable in everything


Such a nice submission! Everything one wants to know is there @domdtxdissar, many thanks.



Code:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username    | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      |  4.3 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 253,763 (v.21.03beta) |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 245,210 (v.19.00)     |
| kairi_zeroblade | Ryzen 9 5900X          | 24      | 4774 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 178,117 (v.19.00)     |
| buser           | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466 MHz         | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)     |
| braincracking   | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532 MHz         | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      |  4.6 GHz         | 3733 MHz         | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.7 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)     |
| Luggage         | Ryzen 7 5800X          | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)     |
| Jpmboy          | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)     |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      |  4.0 GHz         | 3066 MHz         | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)     |
| gupsterg        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)     |
| CJMitsuki       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568 MHz         | 14       |  96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       |  92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson        | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 14       |  89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Arctucas        | i9-9900K               | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  89,706 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos          | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467 MHz         | 14       |  89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466 MHz         | 14       |  84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce        | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 22 (CR1) |  83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| 1devomer        | i5-10600k              | 12      |  5.0 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 19       |  69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 16       |  66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | i5-11400               | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  65,205 (v.19.00)     |
| BlackScout      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.99 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam    | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | i5-9600KF              |  6      | 5300 MHz         | 4421 MHz         | 19 (CR2) |  52,932 (v.19.00)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth        | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       |  49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF           | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      |  3.8 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i5 8600K          |  6      |  4.6 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41 GHz         | 2100 MHz         | 10       |  46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    |  8      | 5016 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 11       |  46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter      | Core i7-4790K          |  8      |  4.8 GHz         | 2400 MHz         | 10       |  37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.87 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 2600K          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 3770k          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1862 MHz         | 11       |  31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i7 4710HQ         |  8      | 3.50 GHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |  14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |   9,056 (v.16.04)     |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied


----------



## 86JR

Thought I might as well add mine, switched to p7zipGUI because Engrampa Archive Manager is slooooooow
[email protected], 16GB 4400 CL19 @ 3600 CL12 (really need 32gb of ram ideally), Corsair 960GB MP510 NVMe
Manjaro Linux


----------



## 86JR

I just remembered the above system the ram isn't paired at the moment because of cooler depth issues (original d14 noctuas don't have cut outs for ram heatsinks) they are just next to each other. I will fix that and re run. 
I also have 2 other systems I can add, an old x230 and a thinkpad p14sG2 running the laptop version of a 5700G. I will add them to the thread as and when I remember to!


----------



## storm-chaser

Says it's only using 50 wants but I think it's more like 285w, just not reporting.


----------



## Sanmayce

storm-chaser said:


> Says it's only using 50 wants but I think it's more like 285w, just not reporting.
> 
> View attachment 2557278


Thank you, but this run is for 8MB dictionary (-md23 option), should be -md25, I should have stated this 32MB window requirement, my bad.
Also, not sure why 7-Zip reports 36 hardware threads but not using 72 threads.
Anyway, I added the results.



Code:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username    | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      |  4.3 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 253,763 (v.21.03beta) |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 245,210 (v.19.00)     |
| kairi_zeroblade | Ryzen 9 5900X          | 24      | 4774 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 178,117 (v.19.00)     |
| buser           | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466 MHz         | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)     |
| braincracking   | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532 MHz         | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      |  4.6 GHz         | 3733 MHz         | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.7 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)     |
| Luggage         | Ryzen 7 5800X          | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)     |
| Jpmboy          | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)     |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      |  4.0 GHz         | 3066 MHz         | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)     |
| gupsterg        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3     | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15       |  98,412 (v.19.00) (2) |
| CJMitsuki       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568 MHz         | 14       |  96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       |  92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson        | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 14       |  89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Arctucas        | i9-9900K               | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  89,706 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos          | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467 MHz         | 14       |  89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466 MHz         | 14       |  84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce        | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 22 (CR1) |  83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| 1devomer        | i5-10600k              | 12      |  5.0 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 19       |  69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 16       |  66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | i5-11400               | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  65,205 (v.19.00)     |
| BlackScout      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.99 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam    | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | i5-9600KF              |  6      | 5300 MHz         | 4421 MHz         | 19 (CR2) |  52,932 (v.19.00)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth        | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       |  49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF           | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      |  3.8 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i5 8600K          |  6      |  4.6 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41 GHz         | 2100 MHz         | 10       |  46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    |  8      | 5016 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 11       |  46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| 86JR            | Ryzen 5 3600x          | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 12       |  44,497 (v.16.02)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter      | Core i7-4790K          |  8      |  4.8 GHz         | 2400 MHz         | 10       |  37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.87 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 2600K          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 3770k          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1862 MHz         | 11       |  31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i7 4710HQ         |  8      | 3.50 GHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |  14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |   9,056 (v.16.04)     |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied
(2) Instead of using 32MB window, 8MB (-md23) was used


----------



## storm-chaser

Sanmayce said:


> Thank you, but this run is for 8MB dictionary (-md23 option), should be -md25, I should have stated this 32MB window requirement, my bad.
> Also, not sure why 7-Zip reports 36 hardware threads but not using 72 threads.
> Anyway, I added the results.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> | OCN username    | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS    |
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> | Tamalero        | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      |  4.3 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)     |
> | domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 253,763 (v.21.03beta) |
> | domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 245,210 (v.19.00)     |
> | kairi_zeroblade | Ryzen 9 5900X          | 24      | 4774 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 178,117 (v.19.00)     |
> | buser           | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)     |
> | crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466 MHz         | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)     |
> | braincracking   | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532 MHz         | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)     |
> | crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      |  4.6 GHz         | 3733 MHz         | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)     |
> | DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.7 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)     |
> | Luggage         | Ryzen 7 5800X          | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)     |
> | DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)     |
> | Jpmboy          | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)     |
> | Tamalero        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      |  4.0 GHz         | 3066 MHz         | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)     |
> | gupsterg        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)     |
> | storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3     | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15       |  98,412 (v.19.00) (2) |
> | CJMitsuki       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568 MHz         | 14       |  96,474 (v.18.05)     |
> | RealSteelH6     | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       |  92,880 (v.19.00)     |
> | Dziarson        | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 14       |  89,745 (v.19.00)     |
> | Arctucas        | i9-9900K               | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  89,706 (v.19.00)     |
> | Clukos          | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467 MHz         | 14       |  89,561 (v.18.05)     |
> | rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466 MHz         | 14       |  84,054 (v.18.05)     |
> | cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
> | Sanmayce        | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 22 (CR1) |  83,073 (v.19.00)     |
> | cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  81,761 (v.18.05)     |
> | rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  79,158 (v.18.05)     |
> | 1devomer        | i5-10600k              | 12      |  5.0 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 19       |  69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
> | rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 16       |  66,483 (v.18.05)     |
> | RealSteelH6     | i5-11400               | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  65,205 (v.19.00)     |
> | BlackScout      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.99 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
> | inedenimadam    | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  53,618 (v.18.05)     |
> | storm-chaser    | i5-9600KF              |  6      | 5300 MHz         | 4421 MHz         | 19 (CR2) |  52,932 (v.19.00)     |
> | Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  51,235 (v.18.05)     |
> | DStealth        | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       |  49,426 (v.16.04)     |
> | NickF           | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      |  3.8 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,996 (v.16.04)     |
> | RealSteelH6     | Core i5 8600K          |  6      |  4.6 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,152 (v.18.05)     |
> | Blameless       | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41 GHz         | 2100 MHz         | 10       |  46,441 (v.18.05)     |
> | cssorkinman     | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    |  8      | 5016 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 11       |  46,251 (v.18.05)     |
> | 86JR            | Ryzen 5 3600x          | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 12       |  44,497 (v.16.02)     |
> | Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  38,268 (v.16.04)     |
> | Barefooter      | Core i7-4790K          |  8      |  4.8 GHz         | 2400 MHz         | 10       |  37,400 (v.18.05)     |
> | Diablosbud      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.87 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  36,784 (v.16.04)     |
> | cssorkinman     | Core i7 2600K          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  34,118 (v.18.05)     |
> | cssorkinman     | Core i7 3770k          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1862 MHz         | 11       |  31,216 (v.18.05)     |
> | RealSteelH6     | Core i7 4710HQ         |  8      | 3.50 GHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  25,704 (v.18.05)     |
> | Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |  14,061 (v.18.05)     |
> | Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |   9,056 (v.16.04)     |
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Notes:
> (1) Latest Windows 10 update applied
> (2) Instead of using 32MB window, 8MB (-md23) was used


Okay, hopefully this is better (used 32MB window). I have hyperthreading disabled at the moment to troubleshoot another unrelated issue.


----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you, at 6th place this machine is ranked.


Code:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username    | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      |  4.3 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 253,763 (v.21.03beta) |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 245,210 (v.19.00)     |
| kairi_zeroblade | Ryzen 9 5900X          | 24      | 4774 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 178,117 (v.19.00)     |
| buser           | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3     | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15 (CR1) | 155,830 (v.21.07)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466 MHz         | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)     |
| braincracking   | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532 MHz         | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      |  4.6 GHz         | 3733 MHz         | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.7 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)     |
| Luggage         | Ryzen 7 5800X          | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)     |
| Jpmboy          | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)     |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      |  4.0 GHz         | 3066 MHz         | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)     |
| gupsterg        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3     | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15       |  98,412 (v.19.00) (2) |
| CJMitsuki       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568 MHz         | 14       |  96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       |  92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson        | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 14       |  89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Arctucas        | i9-9900K               | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  89,706 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos          | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467 MHz         | 14       |  89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466 MHz         | 14       |  84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce        | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 22 (CR1) |  83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| 1devomer        | i5-10600k              | 12      |  5.0 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 19       |  69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 16       |  66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | i5-11400               | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  65,205 (v.19.00)     |
| BlackScout      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.99 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam    | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | i5-9600KF              |  6      | 5300 MHz         | 4421 MHz         | 19 (CR2) |  52,932 (v.19.00)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth        | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       |  49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF           | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      |  3.8 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i5 8600K          |  6      |  4.6 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41 GHz         | 2100 MHz         | 10       |  46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    |  8      | 5016 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 11       |  46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| 86JR            | Ryzen 5 3600x          | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 12       |  44,497 (v.16.02)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter      | Core i7-4790K          |  8      |  4.8 GHz         | 2400 MHz         | 10       |  37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.87 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 2600K          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 3770k          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1862 MHz         | 11       |  31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i7 4710HQ         |  8      | 3.50 GHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |  14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |   9,056 (v.16.04)     |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied
(2) Instead of using 32MB window, 8MB (-md23) was used


----------



## domdtxdissar

5800x3d at stock ~4450mhz


----------



## Sanmayce

domdtxdissar said:


> 5800x3d at stock ~4450mhz
> View attachment 2558942


Thank you, at 13th place this machine is ranked.


Code:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username    | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      |  4.3 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 253,763 (v.21.03beta) |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 245,210 (v.19.00)     |
| kairi_zeroblade | Ryzen 9 5900X          | 24      | 4774 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 178,117 (v.19.00)     |
| buser           | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3     | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15 (CR1) | 155,830 (v.21.07)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466 MHz         | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)     |
| braincracking   | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532 MHz         | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      |  4.6 GHz         | 3733 MHz         | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.7 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)     |
| Luggage         | Ryzen 7 5800X          | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 7 5800X3D        | 16      | 4467 MHz         | 4082 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 117,256 (v.19.00) (2) |
| Jpmboy          | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)     |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      |  4.0 GHz         | 3066 MHz         | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)     |
| gupsterg        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3     | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15       |  98,412 (v.19.00) (2) |
| CJMitsuki       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568 MHz         | 14       |  96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       |  92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson        | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 14       |  89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Arctucas        | i9-9900K               | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  89,706 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos          | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467 MHz         | 14       |  89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466 MHz         | 14       |  84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce        | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 22 (CR1) |  83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| 1devomer        | i5-10600k              | 12      |  5.0 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 19       |  69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 16       |  66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | i5-11400               | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  65,205 (v.19.00)     |
| BlackScout      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.99 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam    | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | i5-9600KF              |  6      | 5300 MHz         | 4421 MHz         | 19 (CR2) |  52,932 (v.19.00)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth        | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       |  49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF           | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      |  3.8 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i5 8600K          |  6      |  4.6 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41 GHz         | 2100 MHz         | 10       |  46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    |  8      | 5016 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 11       |  46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| 86JR            | Ryzen 5 3600x          | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 12       |  44,497 (v.16.02)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter      | Core i7-4790K          |  8      |  4.8 GHz         | 2400 MHz         | 10       |  37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.87 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 2600K          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 3770k          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1862 MHz         | 11       |  31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i7 4710HQ         |  8      | 3.50 GHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |  14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |   9,056 (v.16.04)     |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied
(2) Instead of using 32MB window, 8MB (-md23) was used


----------



## tubs2x4

?


----------



## Sanmayce

tubs2x4 said:


> ?
> View attachment 2559481


Thank you, at 12th place this machine is ranked.


Code:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username    | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      |  4.3 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 253,763 (v.21.03beta) |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 245,210 (v.19.00)     |
| kairi_zeroblade | Ryzen 9 5900X          | 24      | 4774 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 178,117 (v.19.00)     |
| buser           | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3     | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15 (CR1) | 155,830 (v.21.07)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466 MHz         | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)     |
| braincracking   | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532 MHz         | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      |  4.6 GHz         | 3733 MHz         | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.7 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)     |
| Luggage         | Ryzen 7 5800X          | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)     |
| tubs2x4         | i7 12700KF             | 20      | 5000 MHz         | 5800 MHz         | 34 (CR2) | 121,768 (v.21.07)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 7 5800X3D        | 16      | 4467 MHz         | 4082 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 117,256 (v.19.00) (2) |
| Jpmboy          | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)     |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      |  4.0 GHz         | 3066 MHz         | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)     |
| gupsterg        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3     | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15       |  98,412 (v.19.00) (2) |
| CJMitsuki       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568 MHz         | 14       |  96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       |  92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson        | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 14       |  89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Arctucas        | i9-9900K               | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  89,706 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos          | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467 MHz         | 14       |  89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466 MHz         | 14       |  84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce        | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 22 (CR1) |  83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| 1devomer        | i5-10600k              | 12      |  5.0 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 19       |  69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 16       |  66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | i5-11400               | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  65,205 (v.19.00)     |
| BlackScout      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.99 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam    | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | i5-9600KF              |  6      | 5300 MHz         | 4421 MHz         | 19 (CR2) |  52,932 (v.19.00)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth        | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       |  49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF           | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      |  3.8 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i5 8600K          |  6      |  4.6 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41 GHz         | 2100 MHz         | 10       |  46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    |  8      | 5016 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 11       |  46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| 86JR            | Ryzen 5 3600x          | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 12       |  44,497 (v.16.02)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter      | Core i7-4790K          |  8      |  4.8 GHz         | 2400 MHz         | 10       |  37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.87 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 2600K          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 3770k          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1862 MHz         | 11       |  31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i7 4710HQ         |  8      | 3.50 GHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |  14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |   9,056 (v.16.04)     |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied
(2) Instead of using 32MB window, 8MB (-md23) was used


----------



## ThatGuyJD

And another one.


----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you, at 16th place this machine is ranked.


Code:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username    | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      |  4.3 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 253,763 (v.21.03beta) |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 245,210 (v.19.00)     |
| kairi_zeroblade | Ryzen 9 5900X          | 24      | 4774 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 178,117 (v.19.00)     |
| buser           | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3     | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15 (CR1) | 155,830 (v.21.07)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466 MHz         | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)     |
| braincracking   | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532 MHz         | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      |  4.6 GHz         | 3733 MHz         | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.7 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)     |
| Luggage         | Ryzen 7 5800X          | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)     |
| tubs2x4         | i7 12700KF             | 20      | 5000 MHz         | 5800 MHz         | 34 (CR2) | 121,768 (v.21.07)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 7 5800X3D        | 16      | 4467 MHz         | 4082 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 117,256 (v.19.00) (2) |
| Jpmboy          | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)     |
| ThatGuyJD       | i5 12600KF             | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 3734 MHz         | 16 (CR1) | 105,248 (v.21.07)     |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      |  4.0 GHz         | 3066 MHz         | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)     |
| gupsterg        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3     | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15       |  98,412 (v.19.00) (2) |
| CJMitsuki       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568 MHz         | 14       |  96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       |  92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson        | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 14       |  89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Arctucas        | i9-9900K               | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  89,706 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos          | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467 MHz         | 14       |  89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466 MHz         | 14       |  84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce        | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 22 (CR1) |  83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| 1devomer        | i5-10600k              | 12      |  5.0 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 19       |  69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 16       |  66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | i5-11400               | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  65,205 (v.19.00)     |
| BlackScout      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.99 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam    | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | i5-9600KF              |  6      | 5300 MHz         | 4421 MHz         | 19 (CR2) |  52,932 (v.19.00)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth        | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       |  49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF           | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      |  3.8 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i5 8600K          |  6      |  4.6 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41 GHz         | 2100 MHz         | 10       |  46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    |  8      | 5016 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 11       |  46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| 86JR            | Ryzen 5 3600x          | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 12       |  44,497 (v.16.02)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter      | Core i7-4790K          |  8      |  4.8 GHz         | 2400 MHz         | 10       |  37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.87 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 2600K          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 3770k          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1862 MHz         | 11       |  31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i7 4710HQ         |  8      | 3.50 GHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |  14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |   9,056 (v.16.04)     |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied
(2) Instead of using 32MB window, 8MB (-md23) was used


----------



## Triax

Glad to see this thread. I had forgotten about this benchmark.


----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you Triax, your machine is ranked 5th.
By the way, I saw 13th gen Intel 13900K benchmark showing much faster decompression (with 7zip) than 12900K, perhaps there is something new in their architecture, wonder whether Zen 4 will reign supreme, despite the Intel's Raptor Lake.



Code:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username    | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      |  4.3 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 253,763 (v.21.03beta) |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 245,210 (v.19.00)     |
| kairi_zeroblade | Ryzen 9 5900X          | 24      | 4774 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 178,117 (v.19.00)     |
| Triax           | Ryzen 9 5900X          | 24      | 4950 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16 (CR1) | 174,653 (v.22.01)     |
| buser           | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3     | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15 (CR1) | 155,830 (v.21.07)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466 MHz         | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)     |
| braincracking   | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532 MHz         | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      |  4.6 GHz         | 3733 MHz         | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.7 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)     |
| Luggage         | Ryzen 7 5800X          | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)     |
| tubs2x4         | i7 12700KF             | 20      | 5000 MHz         | 5800 MHz         | 34 (CR2) | 121,768 (v.21.07)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 7 5800X3D        | 16      | 4467 MHz         | 4082 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 117,256 (v.19.00) (2) |
| Jpmboy          | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)     |
| ThatGuyJD       | i5 12600KF             | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 3734 MHz         | 16 (CR1) | 105,248 (v.21.07)     |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      |  4.0 GHz         | 3066 MHz         | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)     |
| gupsterg        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3     | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15       |  98,412 (v.19.00) (2) |
| CJMitsuki       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568 MHz         | 14       |  96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       |  92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson        | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 14       |  89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Arctucas        | i9-9900K               | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  89,706 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos          | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467 MHz         | 14       |  89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466 MHz         | 14       |  84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce        | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 22 (CR1) |  83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| 1devomer        | i5-10600k              | 12      |  5.0 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 19       |  69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 16       |  66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | i5-11400               | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  65,205 (v.19.00)     |
| BlackScout      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.99 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam    | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | i5-9600KF              |  6      | 5300 MHz         | 4421 MHz         | 19 (CR2) |  52,932 (v.19.00)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth        | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       |  49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF           | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      |  3.8 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i5 8600K          |  6      |  4.6 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41 GHz         | 2100 MHz         | 10       |  46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    |  8      | 5016 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 11       |  46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| 86JR            | Ryzen 5 3600x          | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 12       |  44,497 (v.16.02)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter      | Core i7-4790K          |  8      |  4.8 GHz         | 2400 MHz         | 10       |  37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.87 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 2600K          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 3770k          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1862 MHz         | 11       |  31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i7 4710HQ         |  8      | 3.50 GHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |  14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |   9,056 (v.16.04)     |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied
(2) Instead of using 32MB window, 8MB (-md23) was used


----------



## stahlhart




----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you stahlhart, your machine is ranked 11th.



Code:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username    | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      |  4.3 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 253,763 (v.21.03beta) |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 245,210 (v.19.00)     |
| kairi_zeroblade | Ryzen 9 5900X          | 24      | 4774 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 178,117 (v.19.00)     |
| Triax           | Ryzen 9 5900X          | 24      | 4950 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16 (CR1) | 174,653 (v.22.01)     |
| buser           | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3     | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15 (CR1) | 155,830 (v.21.07)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466 MHz         | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)     |
| braincracking   | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532 MHz         | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      |  4.6 GHz         | 3733 MHz         | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)     |
| stahlhart       | Core i7 12700K         | 20      |  5.2 GHz         | 6000 MHz         | 36 (CR2) | 132,281 (v.22.01)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.7 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)     |
| Luggage         | Ryzen 7 5800X          | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)     |
| tubs2x4         | i7 12700KF             | 20      | 5000 MHz         | 5800 MHz         | 34 (CR2) | 121,768 (v.21.07)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 7 5800X3D        | 16      | 4467 MHz         | 4082 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 117,256 (v.19.00) (2) |
| Jpmboy          | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)     |
| ThatGuyJD       | i5 12600KF             | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 3734 MHz         | 16 (CR1) | 105,248 (v.21.07)     |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      |  4.0 GHz         | 3066 MHz         | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)     |
| gupsterg        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3     | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15       |  98,412 (v.19.00) (2) |
| CJMitsuki       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568 MHz         | 14       |  96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       |  92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson        | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 14       |  89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Arctucas        | i9-9900K               | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  89,706 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos          | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467 MHz         | 14       |  89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466 MHz         | 14       |  84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce        | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 22 (CR1) |  83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| 1devomer        | i5-10600k              | 12      |  5.0 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 19       |  69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 16       |  66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | i5-11400               | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  65,205 (v.19.00)     |
| BlackScout      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.99 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam    | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | i5-9600KF              |  6      | 5300 MHz         | 4421 MHz         | 19 (CR2) |  52,932 (v.19.00)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth        | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       |  49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF           | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      |  3.8 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i5 8600K          |  6      |  4.6 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41 GHz         | 2100 MHz         | 10       |  46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    |  8      | 5016 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 11       |  46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| 86JR            | Ryzen 5 3600x          | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 12       |  44,497 (v.16.02)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter      | Core i7-4790K          |  8      |  4.8 GHz         | 2400 MHz         | 10       |  37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.87 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 2600K          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 3770k          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1862 MHz         | 11       |  31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i7 4710HQ         |  8      | 3.50 GHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |  14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |   9,056 (v.16.04)     |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied
(2) Instead of using 32MB window, 8MB (-md23) was used


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## xioaxi

@3.4GHz


----------



## Sanmayce

Code:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username    | CPU                    | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 3960X     | 48      |  4.3 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 253,763 (v.21.03beta) |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X          | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 245,210 (v.19.00)     |
| kairi_zeroblade | Ryzen 9 5900X          | 24      | 4774 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 178,117 (v.19.00)     |
| Triax           | Ryzen 9 5900X          | 24      | 4950 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16 (CR1) | 174,653 (v.22.01)     |
| buser           | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3     | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15 (CR1) | 155,830 (v.21.07)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466 MHz         | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)     |
| braincracking   | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532 MHz         | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X          | 24      |  4.6 GHz         | 3733 MHz         | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)     |
| stahlhart       | Core i7 12700K         | 20      |  5.2 GHz         | 6000 MHz         | 36 (CR2) | 132,281 (v.22.01)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.7 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)     |
| Luggage         | Ryzen 7 5800X          | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)     |
| tubs2x4         | i7 12700KF             | 20      | 5000 MHz         | 5800 MHz         | 34 (CR2) | 121,768 (v.21.07)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)     |
| xioaxi          | Xeon E5-2699 v3        | 36      | 3390 MHz         | 2198 MHz         | 11 (CR1) | 118,672 (v.22.01)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 7 5800X3D        | 16      | 4467 MHz         | 4082 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 117,256 (v.19.00) (2) |
| Jpmboy          | Core i9 7980XE         | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2673 v2     | 32      | 3890 MHz         | 1333 MHz         | 9 (CR1)  | 109,141 (v.22.01)     |
| ThatGuyJD       | i5 12600KF             | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 3734 MHz         | 16 (CR1) | 105,248 (v.21.07)     |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      |  4.0 GHz         | 3066 MHz         | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)     |
| gupsterg        | Threadripper 1950X     | 32      | 3.95 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3     | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15       |  98,412 (v.19.00) (2) |
| CJMitsuki       | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568 MHz         | 14       |  96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Ryzen 7 3700X          | 16      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       |  92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson        | Ryzen 5 5600X          | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 14       |  89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Arctucas        | i9-9900K               | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  89,706 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos          | Ryzen 7 2700X          | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467 MHz         | 14       |  89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466 MHz         | 14       |  84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce        | Ryzen 7 4800H          | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 22 (CR1) |  83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X          | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| 1devomer        | i5-10600k              | 12      |  5.0 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 19       |  69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700           | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 16       |  66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | i5-11400               | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  65,205 (v.19.00)     |
| BlackScout      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.99 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam    | Core i7 6800K          | 12      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | i5-9600KF              |  6      | 5300 MHz         | 4421 MHz         | 19 (CR2) |  52,932 (v.19.00)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth        | Core i7 8700K          | 12      | 5552 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       |  49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF           | Ryzen 7 1700           | 16      |  3.8 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i5 8600K          |  6      |  4.6 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP | 12      | 4.41 GHz         | 2100 MHz         | 10       |  46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | AMD FX-9370 Vishera    |  8      | 5016 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 11       |  46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| 86JR            | Ryzen 5 3600x          | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 12       |  44,497 (v.16.02)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K          | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter      | Core i7-4790K          |  8      |  4.8 GHz         | 2400 MHz         | 10       |  37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud      | Ryzen 5 1600           | 12      | 3.87 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 2600K          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 3770k          |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1862 MHz         | 11       |  31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i7 4710HQ         |  8      | 3.50 GHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |  14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U          |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |   9,056 (v.16.04)     |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied
(2) Instead of using 32MB window, 8MB (-md23) was used


----------



## NoelC

Newer gen of AMD Threadripper Pro... Puget Systems Threadripper Pro WRX80 with AMD 5975 WX 32 core processor, 8 RAM channels to 128 GB, multiple M.2 drives. Pretty nice system to develop software on; runs git instantly and does builds with Visual Studio fast, even on a huge repo.


----------



## storm-chaser

Slight improvement on the Z840 rig.


----------



## Sanmayce

NoelC said:


> Newer gen of AMD Threadripper Pro... Puget Systems Threadripper Pro WRX80 with AMD 5975 WX 32 core processor, 8 RAM channels to 128 GB, multiple M.2 drives. Pretty nice system to develop software on; runs git instantly and does builds with Visual Studio fast, even on a huge repo.


Thanks a lot.
Indeed, this machine is very very nice, yet I couldn't call it the dreammachine (developmentwise), since there should be ALWAYS superb bi/tri/tetra threadripperyness, as in 7950X. You know, in order to tweak/experiment with different approaches in etudes needing optimizations.
For instance, you can see how properly tuned 4-threaded etude outperforms 16 threaded:


https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/qsort-vs-%27magnetica%27-quicksort-4175703333/page2.html#post6385269



You cannot boost e.g. some hotloop on CPU-RAM subsystem that is not boosted (e.g. Zen3 lacking AVX512) accordingly. Fastness needs fastness. My 2 cents.

Speaking of proper programming, a thing that is very frustrating, I suggested (on sourceforge) a very important simple tweak to Igor Pavlov, namely to report the MAX MIPS run for Decompression (along with Current and the First run), it seems he doesn't care, so this roster is crippled due to author not knowing how to benchmark properly and inability to listen. Other coders report average which has nothing to do with the main goal - reporting the peak performance. On top of that @NoelC, the newer versions are significantly faster than 19.00 in reportings, so this roster kinda lost momentum, yet it is a good quickpeak.



Code:


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username    | CPU                     | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS    |
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| NoelC           | Threadripper PRO 5975WX | 64      | 3567 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 24 (CR1) | 410,297 (v.19.00)     |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 3960X      | 48      |  4.3 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X           | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 253,763 (v.21.03beta) |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X           | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 245,210 (v.19.00)     |
| kairi_zeroblade | Ryzen 9 5900X           | 24      | 4774 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 178,117 (v.19.00)     |
| Triax           | Ryzen 9 5900X           | 24      | 4950 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16 (CR1) | 174,653 (v.22.01)     |
| buser           | Core i9 7980XE          | 36      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3      | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15 (CR1) | 155,830 (v.21.07)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X           | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466 MHz         | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)     |
| braincracking   | Ryzen 9 3900X           | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532 MHz         | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X           | 24      |  4.6 GHz         | 3733 MHz         | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)     |
| stahlhart       | Core i7 12700K          | 20      |  5.2 GHz         | 6000 MHz         | 36 (CR2) | 132,281 (v.22.01)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE          | 36      |  4.7 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)     |
| Luggage         | Ryzen 7 5800X           | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)     |
| tubs2x4         | i7 12700KF              | 20      | 5000 MHz         | 5800 MHz         | 34 (CR2) | 121,768 (v.21.07)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE          | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)     |
| xioaxi          | Xeon E5-2699 v3         | 36      | 3390 MHz         | 2198 MHz         | 11 (CR1) | 118,672 (v.22.01)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 7 5800X3D         | 16      | 4467 MHz         | 4082 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 117,256 (v.19.00) (2) |
| Jpmboy          | Core i9 7980XE          | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2673 v2      | 32      | 3890 MHz         | 1333 MHz         | 9 (CR1)  | 109,141 (v.22.01)     |
| ThatGuyJD       | i5 12600KF              | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 3734 MHz         | 16 (CR1) | 105,248 (v.21.07)     |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 1950X      | 32      |  4.0 GHz         | 3066 MHz         | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)     |
| gupsterg        | Threadripper 1950X      | 32      | 3.95 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3      | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15       |  98,412 (v.19.00) (2) |
| CJMitsuki       | Ryzen 7 2700X           | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568 MHz         | 14       |  96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Ryzen 7 3700X           | 16      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       |  92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson        | Ryzen 5 5600X           | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 14       |  89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Arctucas        | i9-9900K                | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  89,706 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos          | Ryzen 7 2700X           | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467 MHz         | 14       |  89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700            | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466 MHz         | 14       |  84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X           | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce        | Ryzen 7 4800H           | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 22 (CR1) |  83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X           | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700            | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| 1devomer        | i5-10600k               | 12      |  5.0 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 19       |  69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700            | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 16       |  66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | i5-11400                | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  65,205 (v.19.00)     |
| BlackScout      | Ryzen 5 1600            | 12      | 3.99 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam    | Core i7 6800K           | 12      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | i5-9600KF               |  6      | 5300 MHz         | 4421 MHz         | 19 (CR2) |  52,932 (v.19.00)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K           | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth        | Core i7 8700K           | 12      | 5552 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       |  49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF           | Ryzen 7 1700            | 16      |  3.8 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i5 8600K           |  6      |  4.6 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP  | 12      | 4.41 GHz         | 2100 MHz         | 10       |  46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | AMD FX-9370 Vishera     |  8      | 5016 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 11       |  46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| 86JR            | Ryzen 5 3600x           | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 12       |  44,497 (v.16.02)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K           | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter      | Core i7-4790K           |  8      |  4.8 GHz         | 2400 MHz         | 10       |  37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud      | Ryzen 5 1600            | 12      | 3.87 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 2600K           |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 3770k           |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1862 MHz         | 11       |  31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i7 4710HQ          |  8      | 3.50 GHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U           |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |  14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U           |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |   9,056 (v.16.04)     |
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied
(2) Instead of using 32MB window, 8MB (-md23) was used

Thanks @storm-chaser, but don't forget your -md23 means 2^23 window, which is 8MB not 32MB as all other submissions are.


----------



## domdtxdissar

Version 22.01









Version 19.00


----------



## Sanmayce

Code:


SPEED ROSTER, 32MB dictionary:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username    | CPU                     | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS    |
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| NoelC           | Threadripper PRO 5975WX | 64      | 3567 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 24 (CR1) | 410,297 (v.19.00)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 7950X           | 32      | 5871 MHz         | 6200 MHz         | 28       | 294,960 (v.22.01)     |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 3960X      | 48      |  4.3 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X           | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 253,763 (v.21.03beta) |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X           | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 245,210 (v.19.00)     |
| kairi_zeroblade | Ryzen 9 5900X           | 24      | 4774 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 178,117 (v.19.00)     |
| Triax           | Ryzen 9 5900X           | 24      | 4950 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16 (CR1) | 174,653 (v.22.01)     |
| buser           | Core i9 7980XE          | 36      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3      | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15 (CR1) | 155,830 (v.21.07)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X           | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466 MHz         | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)     |
| braincracking   | Ryzen 9 3900X           | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532 MHz         | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X           | 24      |  4.6 GHz         | 3733 MHz         | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)     |
| stahlhart       | Core i7 12700K          | 20      |  5.2 GHz         | 6000 MHz         | 36 (CR2) | 132,281 (v.22.01)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE          | 36      |  4.7 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)     |
| Luggage         | Ryzen 7 5800X           | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)     |
| tubs2x4         | i7 12700KF              | 20      | 5000 MHz         | 5800 MHz         | 34 (CR2) | 121,768 (v.21.07)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE          | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)     |
| xioaxi          | Xeon E5-2699 v3         | 36      | 3390 MHz         | 2198 MHz         | 11 (CR1) | 118,672 (v.22.01)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 7 5800X3D         | 16      | 4467 MHz         | 4082 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 117,256 (v.19.00) (2) |
| Jpmboy          | Core i9 7980XE          | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2673 v2      | 32      | 3890 MHz         | 1333 MHz         | 9 (CR1)  | 109,141 (v.22.01)     |
| ThatGuyJD       | i5 12600KF              | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 3734 MHz         | 16 (CR1) | 105,248 (v.21.07)     |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 1950X      | 32      |  4.0 GHz         | 3066 MHz         | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)     |
| gupsterg        | Threadripper 1950X      | 32      | 3.95 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3      | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15       |  98,412 (v.19.00) (2) |
| CJMitsuki       | Ryzen 7 2700X           | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568 MHz         | 14       |  96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Ryzen 7 3700X           | 16      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       |  92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson        | Ryzen 5 5600X           | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 14       |  89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Arctucas        | i9-9900K                | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  89,706 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos          | Ryzen 7 2700X           | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467 MHz         | 14       |  89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700            | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466 MHz         | 14       |  84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X           | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce        | Ryzen 7 4800H           | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 22 (CR1) |  83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X           | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700            | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| 1devomer        | i5-10600k               | 12      |  5.0 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 19       |  69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700            | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 16       |  66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | i5-11400                | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  65,205 (v.19.00)     |
| BlackScout      | Ryzen 5 1600            | 12      | 3.99 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam    | Core i7 6800K           | 12      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | i5-9600KF               |  6      | 5300 MHz         | 4421 MHz         | 19 (CR2) |  52,932 (v.19.00)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K           | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth        | Core i7 8700K           | 12      | 5552 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       |  49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF           | Ryzen 7 1700            | 16      |  3.8 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i5 8600K           |  6      |  4.6 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP  | 12      | 4.41 GHz         | 2100 MHz         | 10       |  46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | AMD FX-9370 Vishera     |  8      | 5016 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 11       |  46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| 86JR            | Ryzen 5 3600x           | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 12       |  44,497 (v.16.02)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K           | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter      | Core i7-4790K           |  8      |  4.8 GHz         | 2400 MHz         | 10       |  37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud      | Ryzen 5 1600            | 12      | 3.87 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 2600K           |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 3770k           |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1862 MHz         | 11       |  31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i7 4710HQ          |  8      | 3.50 GHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U           |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |  14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U           |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |   9,056 (v.16.04)     |
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied
(2) Instead of using 32MB window, 8MB (-md23) was used


----------



## domdtxdissar

domdtxdissar said:


> Version 22.01
> View attachment 2575073
> 
> 
> Version 19.00
> View attachment 2575074


Small update 

7-Zip v19 = 261088 MIPS









Newer 7-Zip v22 = 267.759 GIPS









Can delete some of my old results so i only have 1 entry for the 5950x i guess ^^


----------



## Sanmayce

Thank you @domdtxdissar

Speaking of TRUE MIPS, please consider setting the best result with your killing machine:








Precise Decompression MIPS benchmark


Tired of seeing those fluctuating MIPS of 7zip benchmark, I have revised my good old 32-threaded benchmark DECOMPRESSING BRANCHLESSLY! Highlights: 16GB RAM required; AVX instruction set required; The testdatafile is a collection (tarred) of 411 English books (UTF-8 text), cloned 32 times, thus...




www.overclock.net







Code:


SPEED ROSTER, 32MB dictionary:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| OCN username    | CPU                     | Threads | CPU frequency OC | RAM frequency OC | RAM (CL) | Decompression MIPS    |
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| NoelC           | Threadripper PRO 5975WX | 64      | 3567 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 24 (CR1) | 410,297 (v.19.00)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 7950X           | 32      | 5800 MHz         | 6200 MHz         | 28       | 296,255 (v.22.00)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 7950X           | 32      | 5871 MHz         | 6200 MHz         | 28       | 294,960 (v.22.01)     |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 3960X      | 48      |  4.3 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16       | 274,952 (v.19.00)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X           | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 253,763 (v.21.03beta) |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 9 5950X           | 32      | 4800 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 13 (CR1) | 245,210 (v.19.00)     |
| kairi_zeroblade | Ryzen 9 5900X           | 24      | 4774 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 178,117 (v.19.00)     |
| Triax           | Ryzen 9 5900X           | 24      | 4950 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16 (CR1) | 174,653 (v.22.01)     |
| buser           | Core i9 7980XE          | 36      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       | 158,746 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3      | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15 (CR1) | 155,830 (v.21.07)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X           | 24      | 4625 MHz         | 4466 MHz         | 18 (CR2) | 151,548 (v.19.00)     |
| braincracking   | Ryzen 9 3900X           | 24      | 4225 MHz         | 3532 MHz         | 18 (CR1) | 143,732 (v.19.00)     |
| crakej          | Ryzen 9 3900X           | 24      |  4.6 GHz         | 3733 MHz         | 14       | 133,537 (v.19.00)     |
| stahlhart       | Core i7 12700K          | 20      |  5.2 GHz         | 6000 MHz         | 36 (CR2) | 132,281 (v.22.01)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE          | 36      |  4.7 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 125,571 (v.16.04)     |
| Luggage         | Ryzen 7 5800X           | 16      | 5050 MHz         | 3800 MHz         | 14       | 124,632 (v.19.00)     |
| tubs2x4         | i7 12700KF              | 20      | 5000 MHz         | 5800 MHz         | 34 (CR2) | 121,768 (v.21.07)     |
| DooRules        | Core i9 7980XE          | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 119,726 (v.16.04)     |
| xioaxi          | Xeon E5-2699 v3         | 36      | 3390 MHz         | 2198 MHz         | 11 (CR1) | 118,672 (v.22.01)     |
| domdtxdissar    | Ryzen 7 5800X3D         | 16      | 4467 MHz         | 4082 MHz         | 14 (CR1) | 117,256 (v.19.00) (2) |
| Jpmboy          | Core i9 7980XE          | 36      |  4.5 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       | 114,481 (v.16.04)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2673 v2      | 32      | 3890 MHz         | 1333 MHz         | 9 (CR1)  | 109,141 (v.22.01)     |
| ThatGuyJD       | i5 12600KF              | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 3734 MHz         | 16 (CR1) | 105,248 (v.21.07)     |
| Tamalero        | Threadripper 1950X      | 32      |  4.0 GHz         | 3066 MHz         | 16       | 100,579 (v.16.04)     |
| gupsterg        | Threadripper 1950X      | 32      | 3.95 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       | 100,067 (v.16.04)     |
| storm-chaser    | 2x Xeon E5-2696 v3      | 36      | 3790 MHz         | 2128 MHz         | 15       |  98,412 (v.19.00) (2) |
| CJMitsuki       | Ryzen 7 2700X           | 16      | 4515 MHz         | 3568 MHz         | 14       |  96,474 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Ryzen 7 3700X           | 16      |  4.2 GHz         | 3000 MHz         | 15       |  92,880 (v.19.00)     |
| Dziarson        | Ryzen 5 5600X           | 12      | 4700 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 14       |  89,745 (v.19.00)     |
| Arctucas        | i9-9900K                | 16      | 5000 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  89,706 (v.19.00)     |
| Clukos          | Ryzen 7 2700X           | 16      | 4300 MHz         | 3467 MHz         | 14       |  89,561 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700            | 16      | 4000 MHz         | 3466 MHz         | 14       |  84,054 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X           | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  83,358 (v.18.05) (1) |
| Sanmayce        | Ryzen 7 4800H           | 16      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 22 (CR1) |  83,073 (v.19.00)     |
| cssorkinman     | Ryzen 7 1800X           | 16      | 4172 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  81,761 (v.18.05)     |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700            | 16      | 3900 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  79,158 (v.18.05)     |
| 1devomer        | i5-10600k               | 12      |  5.0 GHz         | 4000 MHz         | 19       |  69,668 (v21.04beta)  |
| rdr09           | Ryzen 7 2700            | 16      | 3200 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 16       |  66,483 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | i5-11400                | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 16 (CR2) |  65,205 (v.19.00)     |
| BlackScout      | Ryzen 5 1600            | 12      | 3.99 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  61,743 (v.21.03beta) |
| inedenimadam    | Core i7 6800K           | 12      | 4200 MHz         | 3200 MHz         | 16       |  53,618 (v.18.05)     |
| storm-chaser    | i5-9600KF               |  6      | 5300 MHz         | 4421 MHz         | 19 (CR2) |  52,932 (v.19.00)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K           | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  51,235 (v.18.05)     |
| DStealth        | Core i7 8700K           | 12      | 5552 MHz         | 4000 MHz         | 16       |  49,426 (v.16.04)     |
| NickF           | Ryzen 7 1700            | 16      |  3.8 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,996 (v.16.04)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i5 8600K           |  6      |  4.6 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  47,152 (v.18.05)     |
| Blameless       | Xeon X5670 Westmere-EP  | 12      | 4.41 GHz         | 2100 MHz         | 10       |  46,441 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | AMD FX-9370 Vishera     |  8      | 5016 MHz         | 2400 MHz         | 11       |  46,251 (v.18.05)     |
| 86JR            | Ryzen 5 3600x           | 12      |  4.2 GHz         | 3600 MHz         | 12       |  44,497 (v.16.02)     |
| Blameless       | Core i7 5820K           | 12      |  4.3 GHz         | 2666 MHz         | 12       |  38,268 (v.16.04)     |
| Barefooter      | Core i7-4790K           |  8      |  4.8 GHz         | 2400 MHz         | 10       |  37,400 (v.18.05)     |
| Diablosbud      | Ryzen 5 1600            | 12      | 3.87 GHz         | 3200 MHz         | 14       |  36,784 (v.16.04)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 2600K           |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  34,118 (v.18.05)     |
| cssorkinman     | Core i7 3770k           |  8      | 4090 MHz         | 1862 MHz         | 11       |  31,216 (v.18.05)     |
| RealSteelH6     | Core i7 4710HQ          |  8      | 3.50 GHz         | 1600 MHz         | 11       |  25,704 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U           |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |  14,061 (v.18.05)     |
| Sanmayce        | Core i5 7200U           |  4      | 3093 MHz         | 2133 MHz         | 15       |   9,056 (v.16.04)     |
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes:
(1) Latest Windows 10 update applied
(2) Instead of using 32MB window, 8MB (-md23) was used


----------

